# Problem With Touchpad On Laptop



## Dinah (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello,

I will try to be as complete as possible in my description of the problem, and hope that someone can help me. I am going to give OS details at the end.

1) I turned on my computer and the touchpad in now super-sensitive to 
the finger pressure. I made no changes in any settings that would 
cause this, to the best of my recall.

2) The touchpad icon is now missing from the task tray, so I cannot 
click on it to adjust the settings.

3) When I thought to go to administrative options, and change to
Classic View, I clicked on "Classic View" but the computer made
the Windows "bink!" sound, and would not change to the Classic
view.

4) I have not installed any new software.

5) I did a system restore, but that didn't help.

6) I went to safe mode, and tried to change the settings there.

7) I tried to install New Hardware, but couldn't find Synaptics 
Touchpad on the list. So I tried to install automatically, but 
had no luck.

8) Tried to update the drivers, but wasn't able to.

9) I used Dell Automated PC Tune Up 1.0 

I am using the touchpad, so it seems to me the last two things I did were just out of desperation, whereas it is working. It is just not working correctly.


Computer: Dell Inspiron 6400

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) Dell Inc. MM061 
System Service Tag: XXXXXXX (support for this PC)
Chassis Serial Number:XXXXXXX
Enclosure Type: Portable 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1.73 gigahertz Intel Core Duo
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Dell Inc. 0XD720 
Serial Number: .D91SXB1.CN4864368XXXXX.
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Dell Inc. A11 12/11/2006 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
74.13 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
48.30 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-L632D [CD-ROM drive]

SAMSUNG HM080II [Hard drive] (78.52 GB) -- drive 0, s/n S0BRJ10L845988, rev YE100-15, SMART Status: Healthy 1024 Megabytes Installed Memory 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 56.61 GB 31.95 GB free 
d: (NTFS on drive 0) 17.53 GB 16.35 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Administrator 12/30/2007 8:44:30 AM (admin) 
Dinah 12/30/2007 9:18:11 AM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant 2/11/2007 9:22:22 AM 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Brother MFC-240C USB Printer on USB001 
Microsoft Shared Fax Driver on SHRFAX: 

Controllers Display 
Intel(R) 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C4
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller
Ricoh MMC Host Controller
Ricoh xD-Picture Card Host Controller
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 [Display adapter]
Default Monitor 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC
USB Audio Device 
Communications Other Devices 
Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem


1394 Net Adapter 
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.XX 
Gateway: 192.XXX.X.X 
Dhcp Server: 192.1XX.X.X 
Physical Address: 00:15:C5:B2:XX:XX 
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 394XXXX Network Connection 
Dhcp Server: 192.XXX>X>X 
Physical Address: 00:18E:830:XX 

Networking Dns Server: 192.1XX.X.X 
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Microsoft AC Adapter
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
USB Human Interface Device
Brother MFC-240C USB
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
HID-compliant mouse
Synaptics PS/2 Port Pointing Device [Mouse]
SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
USB Composite Device (2x)
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (5x) 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
McAfee VirusScan Version 99.9.99 
Realtime File Scanning On 


I Xed out more than may be necessary, but hopefully no more than I should. Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Dinah


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

welcome Dinah

unplug all usb peripherals and try a ps2 mouse.
if you get successful operation, get into the device manager and click _view_, _then show hidden devices_. are there any yellow conflicts?

if the device manager is clean, run a virus scan.
did you make any adjustments in your bios?


----------



## Dinah (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Speedster123,

Thanks for responding. I will do as you suggest, and let you know how it goes. I haven't made any changes to my bios. 

Dinah


----------



## Dinah (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Speedster123,

I followed your suggested advice, and the only yellow warning I got was for my USB printer. The message was:

This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)

Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.

I uninstalled it and reinstalled. The printer is working fine. 

I used McAfee Virus Scan and there was no sign of any problem there. Do you have any other ideas that might help? I am on a network, and I am wondering if it is possible that anyone else may have made some changes to my computer settings/bios. I didn't mention before that most of my start menu icons are missing, and the recycle bin in now over on the right-hand lower corner on the screen on the desktop. I thought I would focus on one problem at a time, but it does occur to me that the problems may be related. Could McAfee have missed something? I am not in a position right now to purchase any software, so any other new antivirus software would have to be free. I don't know what next....

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Dinah


----------



## roshanv (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi,
My laptop touchpad was not working .And i uninstalled the program .Now i am not able to install it.How can i .I am using ACER laptop with Win XP operating suystem.

Regards,
Roshan


----------



## Dinah (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi roshanv,

I found a website that may be helpful. It is the support site for Acer, and if you look, you can find your laptop model, and then if you click on it, you should be able to find an option for DRIVERS and UTILITIES under the heading for the your operating system. It will say "MS Windows XP." If you click on DIVERS and UTILITIES, you will see "Synaptics Touchpad." Click on that, and download the Synaptics Touchpad Drivers.


----------

